# Ticks on feral cats



## nj0001 (9 mo ago)

Hello all, we have 3 feral cats living on our property, all spayed females. One is trusting enough to allow us to put a flea/tick collar on her (it's not easy and she goes through them pretty quick; has lost several this year already). The other 2 are less cooperative. I can grab them and have tried to apply topical treatments but the stuff I've been using doesn't seem to manage the ticks very well. Any advice? I can see ticks on them but it's a struggle to hold them down and remove, so looking for a preventative approach. Thanks.


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

Sorry, I do not know. You could call the ASPCA or local shelters, possibly one that is skilled with outdoor cats, and ask them for advice. If you do, let us know what they say.


----------

